# bar end shifters wanted



## chug666 (17 Jun 2019)

Hi All,

I'm looking for a set of bar end shifters for a commuter/touring bike i'm building. Preferably 9 or 10 speed shimano but open to options! Does anyone have a set they might be willing to part with?

Cheers!

Adam


----------



## plantfit (19 Jul 2019)

Just seen this post,I have a set of Shimano 9 speed bar end shifters if you are still looking


----------



## ozboz (22 Jul 2019)

I’ve got some 10 speed off my surly if your still wanting some ,


----------

